# Flash



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

I have searched the forum, if I missed this question I apologize. Every time i search i get instructions on how to flash a rom. Is there a ROM that will support flash? TIA


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

You easily can install flash with the apk and use it in e.g Dolphin Browser.


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

Leandros said:


> You easily can install flash with the apk and use it in e.g Dolphin Browser.


 yes thanks, I was hoping some one baked it in the original stock browser.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Flash isn't "baked" into a ROM or browser or anything. Since it isn't supported on newer versions of Android, you have to side load the apk yourself. You just need a browser that supports flash, like the stock browser or dolphin browser. Not Chrome though.

Edit: by stock I mean stock JB or ICS browser, since by default the stock browser is Chrome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Leandros said:


> You easily can install flash with the apk and use it in e.g Dolphin Browser.


Dolphin no longer supports Flash.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

najaboy said:


> Dolphin no longer supports Flash.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


There's an option under settings to enable flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Right... but if you try to toggle it, you're greeted with a message that flash is not supported and that playing flash will crash Dolphin. You are not able to turn it on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> Flash isn't "baked" into a ROM or browser or anything. Since it isn't supported on newer versions of Android, you have to side load the apk yourself. You just need a browser that supports flash, like the stock browser or dolphin browser. Not Chrome though.
> 
> Edit: by stock I mean stock JB or ICS browser, since by default the stock browser is Chrome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Ya, my bad. I was wondering if anyone is using the old browser in their rom or if it can be pulled from my xoom somehow and then used on my nexus7?


----------



## JustJinxed (Oct 17, 2012)

Supposedly you can remove the mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser_preferences.xml file and when dolphin recreates it, it will automagically enable flash. I've had no luck with this on the recent version however.. BUT you can edit the file (I use Solid Explorer as it comes with it's own handy dandy text editor for small tasks like this)

The file in the most recent release is under: /data/data/mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser/shared_prefs
-- mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser_preferences.xml

longpress, open with SE TextEditor (if you use Solid Explorer)

Change the following lines in the xml file:

<string name="plugin_state">ON</string>
<boolean name="enable_plugins" value="true" />

<boolean name="use_dolphin_webkit_display" value="true" />

I'm not sure exactly which ones of these did the trick, but I did notice the webkit was reset to false when restarting dolphin, so it's most likely not needed.

Be warned, you must now sideload the adobe flash apk, the android store will no longer allow you to install it if your OS version is above 3.x something.

Let me know if you have any issues. I have written Dolphin and asked that they stop doing this. It is not their responsibility to turn this setting off and make it unmodifiable. And frankly it's a horrible practice to be doing. Turning it off for default installs is one thing, but disabling the ability completely in the app itself is quite another. (*cough* jerks) So long as there's crackers, we'll keep ya going =D hehe


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Impressive find, and thanks for sharing!

Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

najaboy said:


> Right... but if you try to toggle it, you're greeted with a message that flash is not supported and that playing flash will crash Dolphin. You are not able to turn it on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use flash with dolphin pretty much everyday. And yes it is up to date.

Edit. Aaaaand now it doesn't work. Wtf. Worked yesterday fine .....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Lil....fwiw I an running aokp with flash running great


----------



## stanaka1 (Jan 31, 2012)

install the flash.apk and you can run it the firefox beta browser.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

stanaka1 said:


> install the flash.apk and you can run it the firefox beta browser.


Works great in Boat Browser, also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

To answer the OP

CleanRom 2.0 gives the option to install the Maxthon browser with flash support. You just have to enable it in the browser.

I only tried a few sites since I don't care about flash but the sites I did try worked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

